# Pregnancy Test



## depressed dad (Jan 20, 2013)

Married with two children. My wife married me at a young age (22). over the years she has started to feel as if she was missing out on life. after all according to her, I came into her life and forced her to be with me (lol). a old boyfriend found her on the internet. she didn't know that I found out. As I investigated further,I found that she had been talking to her old flame, who I found out is also married with children on the phone almost daily. I found myself on the outside looking in. earlier in our marriage my wife and I decided that I should get a vasectomy. I did that without hesitation. now suddenly I find in the trash a pregnancy test--already used. not my daughters. I confront her and I'm told that she takes them every 6 months to assure her becoming not to get pregnant. only problem is, she and I have not been intimate for well over a year, plus I have a vasectomy. Well after my angioplasty proceedure, I'm not sure if guilt caused her to act right. everything went well for at leaast a year. Even were intimate once. now I find a pregnacy test in the bedroom. a three-pack with only two in the box! we were intimate awhile back, belive me I know when her time of the month comes. I want revenge. I want her to know this isn't right and I want answers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Some women are paranoid about vasectomies not taking. She might be one such Do not panic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Some women are paranoid about vasectomies not taking. She might be one such Do not panic!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




But why if they are not intimate for over a year?

Definitely there is something............


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's similar to the situation I found myself in a few years ago--only the opposite scenario. Although I had a tubal ligation many years ago, I found an empty condom box under my truck seat one day. My husband had borrowed the truck a few nights early. I can't even describe the cold chill which ran down my spine in that instant. Although there was no plausible explanation, it didn't keep him from spouting off complete fiction when confronted.

Your wife's pregnancy test is a huge red flag. And the fact she bought a three pack when you and she are rarely having sex, is even more incriminating. It's time for you to do more detective work. Don't confront her about the pregnancy tests until you have gathered all the evidence you need.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Stop "reacting" ans start "acting". If you are worried she's cheating (beyond the obvious EA) like I'd do start seriouly snooping on her back: keylogger the PC, bug the phone, GPS, check out the phone bill, VARs... Ask us. Go low key for a while and put yourself in PI mode.

Start thinking about what your boundaires are.
Once you get a better picture about what's going on come here and we'll help you to plan the confrontation. This is key. The future of the marriage might depend on how you manage to get the info confront and demand.

Kepp reading, keep posting.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> But why if they are not intimate for over a year?
> 
> Definitely there is something............


I agree...don't be overly paranoid, but keep your eyes open.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

you want answers, revenge, to know this is not right.
Ok so what do you actually know for certain? What other proof do you have that something is going on behind your back? I think you should do some digging.
If you were physical not too long ago then there is a chance that she told you the truth and it is just her checking up on her own body and status. 
I really think that you need some solid proof before you confront her proof that she can not explain away.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So you have the old buy friend on FB, you have her treating you like crap and blaming you for a misserable life, you have a prego test, you have some red flags brother, I think your chick is screwing around on you.

Its time to gather the proof and confront her affair....hire a PI, get a VAR (voice activated recorder) and plant it under her car seat with some velcro tape, GPS and keylogger.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

the guy said:


> So you have the old buy friend on FB, you have her treating you like crap and blaming you for a misserable life, you have a prego test, you have some red flags brother, I think your chick is screwing around on you.
> 
> Its time to gather the proof and confront her affair....hire a PI, get a VAR (voice activated recorder) and plant it under her car seat with some velcro tape, GPS and keylogger.


:iagree:Yes you need to listen to advice like the above. You could find anything but at least you will know what you are up against and that will really help.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

*dd:* You certainly have reason to be concerned.

Do as advised - gather evidence before you confront. Forget revenge, it will cause you to act rashly. Get control of your emotions. Even though you want to yell and scream, you need to use rational thought to ferret out the truth.

This is a critical time for you (and your marriage). Allowing emotion to take over your thoughts will be counterproductive to the actions you need to take right now. If you go "postal", and there really is an ongoing A, she will take it underground, and make it much harder to gather the evidence you need.

Easier said than done, I know, but you must be in charge of the only thing you can really control - and that is YOU.

Good luck.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

HUGE red flags all over. Nonetheless just be sure. The following happened to a friend of a friend: 

Man married to woman like 12 years. No kids. Got married early etc. they in marriage rut. He makes much more than her. He travels about ten times a year. He has uncommon but not rare name. He has Facebook account but almost never logs in. One day her comp is down so she goes and uses his comp. goes to FB and of course it is password saved and comes up on his FB...

She sees a friend request from girl with message like "was a great hookup last week at club XYZ. If you want to again let me know". He had travelled to Dallas the week previous and was going back in like three days. She feels crushed and gives him the silent treatment... He has no idea why but she won't tell when asked. He just gets cold shoulder. He heads back to Dallas. To finish his project.

Gets back home. And his wife talks to him. In effect: I know about the girl you hooked up with 2 weeks ago. I went out this past week and had three ONS. How does it feel?... Oh and here are our divorce papers. Lets just end this. 

They live in one of those states you can have divorce for fault. IE lose you alimony and less probable but possibly get adverse division.

Not sure if it came out in court or before... Girl lives in Minneapolis. Club XYZ is in Minneapolis. There is another guy on FB with his exact name, considerably younger in Minneapolis. And here is a receipt for my hotel on those dates... IN DALLAS. Oops. No alimony for you! Not sure about property division.


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you ever go back to MD for follow-up to make sure vasectomy was successful?


Start investigating. Get VAR. Key log the computer. Get text and call histories from Her cell phone. Don't confront til you have concrete evidence.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

You haven't had sex in a year and you wife is taking pregnancy tests. Hmmm.. Why would she need to take a pregnancy test, when you two are not having sex.. She wouldn't need to!

To me this sounds like she is having unprotected sex with someone other then you.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

How old are you two?

How old are your children?

Do you love her?

Want to remain married?

If she's cheating - do you want to reconcile?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mark the two tests that you know about that are still unused. That way you will know if she uses them and then replaces them.

I did this with condoms.. used a perm marker to put a small number in one corner: 1,2,3,4,5... etc. That way I knew for sure that he was using them and replacing the used ones.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you are not having sex she is with someone... I am sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

my hubby had vas after our first 3 kids, one time i was very very late with monthly and went and got a test, we were havin sex so he didnt worry, it was negative. but i still thought i was pregnant at the time

but sure sounds sus so i would be keeping an eye on her ?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Pregnancy tests don't work for a few weeks after conception, in fact they true longer than the average time before the next period appearance, do her story makes no sense at all.

She ain't taking them for your possible kid.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

What you need is a var in your wife's car to ear what she is saying to her bf.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

The worry that a vasectomy didn't work is normal. Having a pregancy test kit for a person worried would be normal.

BUT, hiding the pregnancy test kit is NOT normal. If she were truly worried about the vasectomy, the pregnancy test kit would be openly discussed. Why the secrecy? 

It's a huge red flag.

Sorry for what you're going through.


----------

